# Nickleback Hipters??



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

[video=youtube_share;IfB_K4RGtDo]http://youtu.be/IfB_K4RGtDo[/video]

An interesting um..."rebranding".


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

That song stinks worse than their usual spiel.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

That's just awful. Looks like Kroeger bought himself a new face too. Weird.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here comes the Nickelback/Maroon5 rivalry, or possibly a co-headlining tour. This could go either way.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The latest Nickleback joke?

That was cringeworthy.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

That's the best he's ever looked imo. I'm not sure if they're serious though.

And song-wise - I also prefer it over their old stuff (I dont like either of it though)


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

What the hell is you guys problem with Nickleback? 
They put out some heavy rock music, and people bitch. 
They put out pop rock, and people bitch. 
Now they put out something completely different to their normal sound,
.
.
.
.
.
wait for it......
.
.
.
.
and people bitch. 


This is a great example of why Canadian music industry blows donkey balls, 
Canadians in general hate their own success. 

Nicklback is no different than any other rock band, they have a sound an an image, and for the most part, it's pretty damn popular. 

this was talked about on the radio 2 days ago. The announcer is a relocated Brit. 
He cannot fathom why Nickleback who are popular overseas apparently are shunned in their own country. 
Apparently this is far less likely with other regions. 


Just like getting locals in any city to come to a local act show. 
Locals don't give a crap. 

Unless american TV says it's cool first.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Not my cuppa tea, but I expect this to be popular with the crowd that likes shiny things, repetitive beats and computer generated rhyming schemes.

I have nothing against Nickleback, personally. They are working in an industry that is often un-forgiving and brutal. Good for them. 

I have never been compelled to listen to an entire song of theirs, and didn't make it all the way through the video. They're still around, so I guess it's good enough for some folks.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm not a Nickleback fan. I don't sit down to listen to their music like I do with some of my favourites. In fact I can safely say that I find their music quite contrived and superficial. But I would rather listen to them for an hour than listen to almost any popular rap for 5 seconds. This hatred of a group of hard working, internationally successful musicians both bemuses and baffles me. When I think of Nickleback, I think of this cartoon...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> That's the best he's ever looked imo. I'm not sure if they're serious though.
> 
> And song-wise - I also prefer it over their old stuff (I dont like either of it though)


I agree with you on both points! This is their first song that I haven't despised with all my being...but it seems so...contrived coming from them.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> What the hell is you guys problem with Nickleback?
> They put out some heavy rock music, and people bitch.
> They put out pop rock, and people bitch.
> Now they put out something completely different to their normal sound,
> ...


I just don't care for MOR AOR and to my ears and "personal" taste, that's what Nickleback are.

There are plenty of Canadian bands I do like AND many of them aren't even popular. So there you go!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

djmarcelca said:


> What the hell is you guys problem with Nickleback?
> They put out some heavy rock music, and people bitch.
> They put out pop rock, and people bitch.
> Now they put out something completely different to their normal sound,
> ...


I love a ton of Canadian bands. I'm just not fond of Nickleback. It's personal taste. Maybe it's because I think their frontman is a bit of a dick. I don't know. Maybe it's because their music is overplayed on local radio. Maybe it's because I find their music formulaic. 

It's certainly not because American TV doesn't find them cool (or maybe they do). Either way I just don't really care.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

What's so different about it? ...It's 2 mins too long...they have could have funked the hell out of it ..oldtime like..and actually come out of the box that they are in. By the end I felt like I had my head pounded. They lost all the funk by the end. 

Producer fail as far as am concerned.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

When did getting lots of AirPlay become a bad thing?
formulaic?

tell that to AC/DC, Santanna, Mötley Crüe, kiss, poison, nirvana, any country artist (except Johnny Cash & willy Nelson)

GnR sounded all the same after the Terminator soundtrack. 

All bands, if they put out enough material, will repeat, it's inevitable. 

I like Nickleback, not a raving fan, but this kind of instant "they still suck" really bothers me 
personally I applaud their success, I'd like to have it as well.

Its the same sort of thing that happened to Jeff Healey (but only in Canada) and the Tea Party. To some extent I Mother Earth as well


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

My problem isn't so much that it's Nickleback - though I find them formulaic in the extreme, can't get into the 'party hard' lyrics, and dislike Chad's voice, I do like most of their guitar tones...so there's something. My problem is that it's trying to be funk but has no funk, just ewwwwwwwww.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

To be clear, I have no problem with the band. I never listen to them. My comments are/were related to the track. Don't like it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

....and the pop machine keeps rolling them out! I never had a problem with NB. Sounds like they went back and listened to the old Kool and the Gang library. I wonder if disco will make a comeback?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I listened to the sound track only. It's a pop song.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Meh. NB trying to be Maroon 5.

I like this one better, though it's just NB trying to be Metallica.
[video=youtube;exlGc8eFXI0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exlGc8eFXI0[/video]


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

djmarcelca said:


> When did getting lots of AirPlay become a bad thing?
> formulaic?
> 
> tell that to AC/DC, Santanna, Mötley Crüe, kiss, poison, nirvana, any country artist (except Johnny Cash & willy Nelson)
> ...



That's why I have way more respect for artists that know when a certain "incarnation" of themselves is "done" and re-invent themselves.

Paul Weller is a perfect example of this. He walks away from The Jam when they are at their peak to start a nouveau jazz / dance band?! He had huge bollocks.

I know he lost a lot of Jam fans in the process but he also gained new fans with The Style Council through the 80's.

Each of his solo albums over the last twenty years have sounded quite different as well. Acoustic ballads, rockers, experimental psychedelic. He's always moving forward.

David Bowie, Harry Nilsson, Lennon, McCartney and Elvis Costello are other artists that come to mind that are / were forward thinkers with no desire to keep making the same album for forty years.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

djmarcelca said:


> When did getting lots of AirPlay become a bad thing?
> formulaic?
> 
> tell that to AC/DC, Santanna, Mötley Crüe, kiss, poison, nirvana, any country artist (except Johnny Cash & willy Nelson)
> ...


Getting lots of airplay is a problem when the song becomes intrusive and inappropriately used. It's a problem that radio stations, advertisers and so on simply face when dealing with their audience. There will always be a split between the audie (a person who constantly seeks new music) and the old-timer (a person who likes familiarity with their music because they like to sing along.) I will admit, I am an audie. Give me an appropriate space and time and I can enjoy Nickelback. When it is on the radio? Not likely.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> When did getting lots of AirPlay become a bad thing?
> formulaic?
> 
> tell that to AC/DC, Santanna, Mötley Crüe, kiss, poison, nirvana, any country artist (except Johnny Cash & willy Nelson)
> ...


Jeff Healey was a pretty good jazz guitarist and trumpeter, could play other instruments, had a radio show, among other things. Seriously including him here doesn't fit.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Funny, I'm no Nickelback fan but I'd take most of their stuff over the Hip's.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Mooh said:


> Jeff Healey was a pretty good jazz guitarist and trumpeter, could play other instruments, had a radio show, among other things. Seriously including him here doesn't fit.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I disagree. (not about his talent)

After "Hell to Pay" the general Canadian listening public largely forgot about him. 
He never really charted after that. 
As the old saying goes.... You're only as good as your last album. Other than the brilliant cover of George Harrison's While my guitar gently weeps, most of that album was only so/so (I am/was a really hardcore jeff fan)

Compare that to the BareNaked Ladies:
Scored big early on......then forgotten about. While they were forgotten they really put out some quality songs. I quite enjoy them but, largely ignored. Then resurrected from the dead by TV show 90210(the first gen) and a massive pop hit in Canada/US with "One Week" they managed to ride that wave for about 10-15 years of steady success, until their lead singer got caught doing coke in NY before performing a Children's show.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Milkman said:


> Funny, I'm no Nickelback fan but I'd take most of their stuff over the Hip's.


That's a tough one, but I'd go with the hip myself. A young wannabe engineer forced me to listen to a hip album for a whole summer once(it was his car, so I had no choice), but it actually grew on me. I haven't heard the album since, but wouldn't mind giving it another listen.

On a side - I just saw a 1 watt amp called "the Milkman" on Reverb.com. I would have bought it for you if it wasn't $800/watt.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That's a tough one, but I'd go with the hip myself. A young wannabe engineer forced me to listen to a hip album for a whole summer once(it was his car, so I had no choice), but it actually grew on me. I haven't heard the album since, but wouldn't mind giving it another listen.
> 
> On a side - I just saw a 1 watt amp called "the Milkman" on Reverb.com. I would have bought it for you if it wasn't $800/watt.


Well that would be cool for sure, but $800 a watt _is _a bit steep.

The Hip are a decent bar band.

I like the rhythm section, but other than that, I can't for the life of me figure out how they're so big.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Canada loves them, national treasure, the Hip.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

djmarcelca said:


> I disagree. (not about his talent)
> 
> After "Hell to Pay" the general Canadian listening public largely forgot about him.
> He never really charted after that.
> ...


I don't think Healey was all that concerned about airplay and charting. His popular success was fleeting and anecdotal to his art, he was a serious player before and after the financial peak and was dead serious about jazz, not characteristic of someone who cares much about record sales. He gigged a lot though, and released lots of records, but I'm not convinced he cared about stardom.

Glad you're a fan though. I was at his last show. What an evening. His arch top fell over and he didn't flinch, he knew he wasn't long for the world I guess. He played his heart out, and the band was as sympathetic as accompanists can be. Certainly ranks in the top few shows I've ever seen.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Canada loves them, national treasure, the Hip.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

vadsy said:


> Canada loves them, national treasure, the Hip.


Funny thing for me is how amazingly similar the Tragically Hip sound to an iconic Australian band, the Hoodoo Gurus.

Neil


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Jeff Healey was a pretty good jazz guitarist and trumpeter, could play other instruments, had a radio show, among other things. Seriously including him here doesn't fit.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


I totally agree with that comment.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

335Bob said:


> I totally agree with that comment.


Me too, except he played the cornet, if I remember correctly. 

http://www.normans.co.uk/blog/2013/10/trumpet-v-cornet/


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe they should just leave it to these guys!

[video=youtube_share;3KzP4bC1Ypg]http://youtu.be/3KzP4bC1Ypg[/video]


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I wasn't aware wearing a suit and singing pop rock made you a hipster.....


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

blam said:


> I wasn't aware wearing a suit and singing pop rock made you a hipster.....


Agreed, the definition of hipster must be undergoing a revamp if the guys in that video fit the mold in anyway.

Also, because I feel so inclined to share my personal opinion which nooone asked for:
The Hip's run of 4 albums that was Up to Here, Road Apples, Fully Completely and Day for Night was fantastic, I could listen to those 4 albums over and over and never get tired of them.
Outside of those albums they don't do a whole lot for me, but I would say that's a damn fine run nonetheless.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

ronmac said:


> Me too, except he played the cornet, if I remember correctly.
> 
> http://www.normans.co.uk/blog/2013/10/trumpet-v-cornet/


Both the Jeff Healey website and Wikipedia mention trumpet not cornet but I wouldn't be surprised if they're both in error. I have pictures somewhere so I may be able to confirm one way or the other for the last show, but otherwise not. Memory, not what it used to be. It's pretty likely that he played both at some time or another as, I understand, the figurings are alike. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes, it's possible/likely he played both, but I seem to remember his leaning towards the cornet to more accurately depict the old 78 record jazz sounds.

Either way he was a very cool and skilled dude, in my book.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Like their old stuff better! He looks great though! I love the suit and tie!


----------

